

Computer ads in Germany from 1988 – VOBIS - hilti
http://imgur.com/a/6bXil

======
stephankoelle
In '97 they sold 500 Mhz PC (Alpha CPU) with 64 MByte RAM für about 7000 DM
(Windows NT had Alpha Support)

------
hilti
Scanned computer ads from a VOBIS retailer. Great to see how times changed.
Prices are in D-Mark.

~~~
johansch
ZX81 for DM 49 is/was quite a good deal. :)

